# using a drawing table called a rollup II with cnc trace software



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

VIOLIN BACK---
logic group rollup II portable drawing table - YouTube

maching out a violin maple blank - YouTube

I am showing the ease of setting up john walsh's cnc trace software and rollup II ,to 
trace out a violin back using any computer
In the end i will have a *.dxf file ready for software to create a toolpath to cut the
violin back out of maple
If you have questions conact me or [email protected] logic group
His software is easy to install ,in minutes you're up and tracing

GUITAR BLANK
using the rollup II and john walsh's cnc draw program - YouTube

guitar rev - YouTube

using the rollup II and john walsh's cnc draw program i have traced a guitar blank to 
produce a *,dxf file ready for cad
If you have questions conatct me or 
[email protected] at the logic group in texsas

PIC GUARD ---
using the cnc trace software and a rollup II - YouTube 

sorry i called it a fret board ,had it stuck in my head

guitar pic guard - YouTube

using the cnc trace software and a portable drawing table (rollup II) we will copy a guitar
pic guard ,creating a dxf file and eventually creating a tool path and putting it on the cnc 
machine and cutting it out
Any questions conatct me or [email protected] at the logic group in Texsas


----------

